# Need info on circle y with serial number



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I am looking at a circle Y saddle made in sweet home texas, only have seen pictures. 

It is a 16 inch seat but I do not have the tree, gullet, bar... sizes. 

I do have the serial number. 21260118407

Could someone tell me more about the saddle with this info, please?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

here is a picture of it


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Are you sure that you got the numbers correct? According to the website, Circle Y saddles should have either 10, or 12-14 depending on the year. 

Unless the saddle is from before the 90s- according to the site those numbers vary, so I suppose there could be 11 numbers in the serial.

Anyway, sorry I can't be of much help. I had a Circle Y from the 90s in my possession for a little while, and managed to decode it. I've had a bit more trouble with others though! 

This is the website I used: Circle Y Saddles - Western Saddles, Trail Riding Saddles, Barrel Sadles, Roping Saddles


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Can you take a picture of the code? I would probably call Circle Y and give them the code as I can't seem to figure it out based on what there website says. It must be an older saddle?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I double checked the number with the photo of the plate and it is the same.

The seller also replied that she thinks it is 6-1/2 gullet with semi QH bars

















PS thanks for your replies, I had to go out for a while so just saw them, I'll go to that website and see what I can find.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Try the website to see if you can do a better job decoding, and if you don't have much luck I'd contact Circle Y and read them the numbers. It looks like an older saddle, so I'm not sure how much you'll be able to find out about it. 

The Circle Y that I had was also an equitation saddle. I got it for a trial when I bought my australian saddle from a guy, and it was super comfortable! Unfortunately, the seat was about an inch too big and I didn't have $350 for a saddle that didn't fit me :-( Haven't been able to find one that cheap and in that good of shape since, let alone in my size so I had to settle for something different.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I went to the website and could not decipher it. 

Don't really need another saddle, don't know what possessed me to look at used ones, anyway.

I have had 2 circle Y equitation saddles and loved the ride of both of them, sold the first to buy a used car, which only ran for a couple of months then died forever, and I was out a good saddle. 

Then found the other, but I had gotten older and weaker in the meantime and could not handle the heavy weight of it.

This one has less skirting and so forth and maybe I could swing it up without knocking the blanket off. I am sorely tempted.

Thanks again,
Ann


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The style of the forks is common on arab saddles. I'm curious if it's not.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing as Saddlebag, looks like an Arab saddle.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Anndankev, if you want a decent light weight saddle, they the Big Horn leather/cordura. They are less than 23 lbs. They make good strong stirrup "leathers" of webbing and leather. Would you have a straight on view of the gullet of the Circle Y?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

anndankev said:


> I went to the website and could not decipher it.
> 
> Don't really need another saddle, don't know what possessed me to look at used ones, anyway.
> 
> ...


I have a round skirted barrel saddle, and it's not particularly light :? Definitely manageable, but I'm not sure that having less skirting will make a huge amount of difference... My first suggestion would be to get some sort of small step stool for tacking up. If you can get a couple of steps higher than ground level, then swinging that saddle up can seem like a less daunting task!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is the last pic I have









I agree with SB & WB that it likely is an Arabian tree, one of my other Circle Y's was Arabian, I loved the small swells and it fit Elwood well but he is gone now.

Now I have Chief, who I have yet to put a saddle on. 

BTW just after we got him on the trailer the little guy on my one shoulder said "Nanner-Nanner-Nanner I told you so.", while the little guy I listened to said "What in heavens name have you done!"

However, that lasted only a split second and they both disappeared. I think we are doing quite nicely, but that is this morning. Ask me again this afternoon after the farrier comes for a trim.

Anyway, back to the saddle. I am going to let it go. It is described as nearly new and great shape by a seller with a rating of (1). I see an older saddle with lot of use but in good shape for it. Was thinking if no bidders then I could offer a lower price, but there is a bidder and I'm not jumping in.

Not going to browse used saddles again for a while. Already have a heavy one from Uncle Cecil who I can try standing on a stool with when the time comes.

Thanks to all,
Ann


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Circle Y Saddles - Western Saddles, Trail Riding Saddles, Barrel Sadles, Roping Saddles

that is the page on the website with everything you need to know about the serial numbers plus a contact form for direct questions


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the site, I thought you were going to ask how the trim went.

It went well, got the fronts and fooled with the hinds, kept it a good experience. Only charged $20, said he'd come back in a couple weeks when he's in the area. 

I'll keep working on picking them up, holding and slapping/knocking on them for a while. Also on touching his belly esp under flank area. 

Chief is 6 but untrained, only previous trim was last August when he was gelded and still laying down and out from the drugs.


----------

